# New FSD computer is in production



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Reports are coming in that the new FSD computer has stated production.

Tesla will demonstrate it on April 19th to investors but in an interesting move will provide a webcast of its capabilities.

Exciting!

http://ir.tesla.com/news-releases/news-release-details/tesla-host-autonomy-investor-day


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1113429005364019202


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

if the improvements to customer version of AP is any indication, the leap from the 2016 demo should be pretty amazing!


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

If they are ready to show something to investors, they better have something impressive!


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Maybe they will have more information about retrofit/updates for existing cars. I know Elon says that will start to take place as the software gets closer to the point of taking advantage of it, but they've got a lot of cars to retrofit. I don't have a number, but just guessing after the add on's the last few months and considering that S and X get this upgrade as well, that be 100,000 + cars. 

Just for reference I just looked and Bloomberg estimates over 236,000 Model 3's have been built.


----------



## slacker775 (May 30, 2018)

Hopefully the demo will be more impressive than the Boring company one back in December. I'm curious out of the 300-400k (maybe more?) total cars produced, how many would be eligible for the free upgrade due to FSD purchase. Prior the the pricing debacle a few weeks ago, I would probably guestimate something like 30% having FSD. After those few weeks, perhaps closer to 50%? IMHO, it would be sort of ideal if they would be able to get HW3 to 'parity' with existing HW2x code so that they could start doing the retrofits before they start releasing features that require which would accelerate demand and get people into foul moods because they have to wait in line, etc etc.

Unfortunately, it's probably more likely to turn out that way.... A mad dash, with folks getting their feelings hurt because they aren't first in line...


----------



## JCE (Oct 9, 2018)

GDN said:


> Maybe they will have more information about retrofit/updates for existing cars. I know Elon says that will start to take place as the software gets closer to the point of taking advantage of it, but they've got a lot of cars to retrofit. I don't have a number, but just guessing after the add on's the last few months and considering that S and X get this upgrade as well, that be 100,000 + cars.
> 
> Just for reference I just looked and Bloomberg estimates over 236,000 Model 3's have been built.


I think only the people that have bought FSD are actually eligible for the hardware updgrade. So I don't think they have to retrofit the entire fleet.


----------



## timtesla (May 9, 2018)

I believe the 2016 demo was running on mobile eye tech, which I think Tesla abandoned? Don't quote me on this though. If this is the case, don't expect a 2-3 year leap of improvement over the 2016 demo.


----------



## Smokey S (Sep 30, 2018)

I would hope they do the FSD computer upgrade in the order the FSD option was ordered and paid for by the customers. I know there will be an exception for early access program folks to test the computer with the installed software.


----------



## Smokey S (Sep 30, 2018)

timtesla said:


> Elon has stated that anyone who ordered FSD will get the upgrade for free, no need to worry


That's not my point - it's the time difference from ordering until you get the promised feature. Not about that you will get it (for free) it that you already paid for it.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

timtesla said:


> I believe the 2016 demo was running on mobile eye tech, which I think Tesla abandoned? Don't quote me on this though. If this is the case, don't expect a 2-3 year leap of improvement over the 2016 demo.


it was after mobileye - and with the full camera assortment we now have (vs front only on mobileye).


----------



## timtesla (May 9, 2018)

Smokey S said:


> That's not my point - it's the time difference from ordering until you get the promised feature. Not about that you will get it (for free) it that you already paid for it.


Sorry, I misread your comment


----------



## timtesla (May 9, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> it was after mobileye - and with the full camera assortment we now have (vs front only on mobileye).


Given the timing between the mobile eye breakup and the demo, it just feels like they would have had some sort of involvement in the software. I could be wrong though. I admit this is pure speculation on my part.


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

Has anybody who pre-purchased FSD received their early access program invites yet? I really hope they will reward the folks that bought into it early with first crack at both the FSD hardware and software.


----------



## nonStopSwagger (May 7, 2018)

dburkland said:


> Has anybody who pre-purchased FSD received their early access program invites yet? I really hope they will reward the folks that bought into it early with first crack at both the FSD hardware and software.


I don't know anyone (myself included) who bought FSD prior to 2019 that was invited to be part of Early Access after Elon's tweet. I do know a few folks who got AP and/or FSD for way less than the 8k I paid last year however.


----------



## nonStopSwagger (May 7, 2018)

If Tesla can show cars on HW 3 being able to perform as well as their "coming soon" demo from 2016, I'll be delighted. Drive me to work without touching the steering or pedals ever, drop me off at the front door, find a parking spot on its own in the lot (even if it has to loiter for an opening to appear).


----------



## Johnm6875 (Nov 14, 2016)

During the presentation today they discussed an upgraded FSD computer in the future (no time frame was mentioned but they said they were already working on it). I've been in the camp of "I'll take an upgrade/replacement as soon as possible, please." Now, if there are no available FSD "tricks" to be had in the near future, would it make sense to wait to see?


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Johnm6875 said:


> During the presentation today they discussed an upgraded FSD computer in the future (no time frame was mentioned but they said they were already working on it). I've been in the camp of "I'll take an upgrade/replacement as soon as possible, please." Now, if there are no available FSD "tricks" to be had in the near future, would it make sense to wait to see?


Doubt it. They are still probably two years out from the next iteration of the FSD computer.


----------



## M3OC Rules (Nov 18, 2016)

nonStopSwagger said:


> If Tesla can show cars on HW 3 being able to perform as well as their "coming soon" demo from 2016, I'll be delighted.


Looks like they did it!


----------



## nonStopSwagger (May 7, 2018)

M3OC Rules said:


> Looks like they did it!


Indeed!

Now let's hope for a speedy rollout, I have a big road trip later this summer.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

nonStopSwagger said:


> Now let's hope for a speedy rollout,


Speedy and safe.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

ROFL @ speedy. This is Tesla.

I look forward to HW3 being installed in our cars sometime in 2020.*
*hoping for sooner, of course, but just playing devils advocate


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Lovesword said:


> ROFL @ speedy. This is Tesla.
> 
> I look forward to HW3 being installed in our cars sometime in 2020.*
> *hoping for sooner, of course, but just playing devils advocate


You know there is a price to pay for living in Iowa !!!

Giving you a hard time because you'll likely get it way before those of us in the larger areas where there are many more Tesla's.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

GDN said:


> You know there is a price to pay for living in Iowa !!!
> 
> Giving you a hard time because you'll likely get it way before those of us in the larger areas where there are many more Tesla's.


There is more than one price to pay, trust me! My wife and I discuss (often) moving somewhere warmer like what we're used to.

To be optimistic: I could see this being a simple swap out procedure that rangers could tackle, so I can imagine them bringing two and doing both our cars at one time. Perhaps just for that, or combine it with any potential service bulletin items. Or bring a bunch of them and try to get several owners taken care of in the area. That would make more logistical sense, which... if they go that route they probably will only start replacing them as they see the cars, no special trips for it. We'll see...


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Lovesword said:


> There is more than one price to pay, trust me! My wife and I discuss (often) moving somewhere warmer like what we're used to.
> 
> To be optimistic: I could see this being a simple swap out procedure that rangers could tackle, so I can imagine them bringing two and doing both our cars at one time. Perhaps just for that, or combine it with any potential service bulletin items. Or bring a bunch of them and try to get several owners taken care of in the area. That would make more logistical sense, which... if they go that route they probably will only start replacing them as they see the cars, no special trips for it. We'll see...


I'm on board with you. Elon has definitely said it would be an easy swap by a Ranger. I would think you are right on when they would send a Ranger with 2 boards right to you and do it on site. It does look simple, but indeed they are liquid cooled and when Elon showed both housings yesterday you can see clearly the connections. My gut tells me that will be the hardest part, is making sure there are no coolant leaks and making sure the carpet in the car is kept clean. Of course the Rangers will need to be contortionists to do hundreds and hundreds of these each.


----------



## nonStopSwagger (May 7, 2018)

If Tesla can give my car just one feature this year, out of all they showed yesterday, I'd like it to be nag free driving.

Same thing AP1 cars did in 2015 😀


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

nonStopSwagger said:


> If Tesla can give my car just one feature this year, out of all they showed yesterday, I'd like it to be nag free driving.
> 
> Same thing AP1 cars did in 2015 😀


Hear, hear!


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

I slowed down the Tesla FSD demo video and overlaid the augmented display so you can better see what is being displayed. I hope this makes it to production!


----------



## theblindtree (May 1, 2018)

Personally, having the augmented display would go a long way to making me feel more comfortable about what the car is "seeing." Right now, the visualization is not very confidence-inspiring, even if it's mostly working as intended.


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

I will probably order my wife a Model 3 this week. She has decided on one identical to mine but with white interior. RWD, 19" wheels, white interior. My question is if the new computers are currently being shipped I might wait to order the FSD. This way if they ever get it working I will gladly pay whatever the upgrade charge is at that point. I just dont won to be stuck with one that cant be upgraded. After the early access program was promised for early adopters then taken back, I really dont have any confidence I will ever receive the computer upgrade.


----------



## FogNoggin (Mar 19, 2019)

Mine was built April this year and has the FSD computer.


----------



## sakaike (Mar 27, 2017)

RWD configuration has been discontinued:

https://insideevs.com/news/355122/tesla-discontinued-long-range-rwd-model-3/


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

I'm sorry I meant AWD (that's what I currently have)


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

...and it really doesn't matter if you got an older 2.5. They will all will be upgraded to 3.0 when FSD is closer to reality.


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

Mr. Spacely said:


> ...and it really doesn't matter if you got an older 2.5. They will all will be upgraded to 3.0 when FSD is closer to reality.


Thats my question. I paid for FSD on my current Model 3. If I don't pay now for the FSD on the new one I order and they get it worked out I am concerned I won't be able to upgrade at a later date if the computer needs to be switched out. If the cars ordered now have the new 3.0 CPU then I am confident they will offer an $ upgrade to FSD in the future if they get it worked out. (I paid $64,500 for mine. This one prices out at $59K with the $1000 extra for the white interior). I know I got the $7,500 tax credit, but Tesla will probably have another cut after June 30th.


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

I don't know the exact date, but my understanding is all production switched to the FSD computer sometime around early April.

They even seem to promise that on the order page:
*Full Self-Driving Hardware*​Every new Model 3 comes standard with advanced hardware capable of providing Autopilot features today, and full self-driving capabilities in the future-through software updates designed to improve functionality over time.​
One thing that you're probably aware of, but I'll mention it, is that if you don't order FSD, your wife is only getting AP, not EAP, so she won't have auto lane change, summon, auto park, or NOA.


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

I just missed the 3.0 rollout with an early March build date. As long as you see May or June your are safe. If you somehow get an inventory car built in April, you may or may not have it. The federal tax credit dropped from $7,500 to $3,750 on January 1. It gets halved again July 1st to $1,875...


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

My wife ordered her 3 this morning. She opted for the FSD. She even used my referral code so that worked with the family. We thought it would be best for her to order it to have a separate email address and Tesla account associated with it since they will be in the same garage. She ordered the same as mine long range, AWD 19" sport, with FSD, only difference is white interior. I ordered a used 19" rim from eBay today. my plan is to put a tire on it. With 8 identical wheels I felt it was worthwhile building up a spare to keep in the garage. The Audi logo is coming down and a 2nd wall connector is being installed.


----------

